# check it out



## tranceplant (Oct 21, 2006)

my new version!  look for the photography section and please let me know what you think about the website AND the pictures.

http://www.creativeme.org/

thx a lot


----------



## Lol999 (Oct 21, 2006)

Nice one. The pictures were loading a bit slow through the viewer but that could be my crappy connection. I especially like some of the night shots in the architecture section.

Cheers, Lol


----------



## $naps! (Oct 22, 2006)

Hmm.. in firefox I wasnt directed to the /v3/ page.. I just had Antoine Fisette linked like this.  thats probably that funny js. try:

```
<meta http-equiv="refresh" content="2;url=http://www.creativeme.org/v3/">
```
 just past in the meta tags in the head. content is the delay before the refresh, if you want none then just a 0.
Another drawback Is I cant bookmark anything but your main page. Iframes and flash before vs 8 didnt allow much for bookmarks.

Ok thats the bad..

The good is its a great looking site! With lots of great images!


----------



## tranceplant (Oct 22, 2006)

$naps! said:
			
		

> Hmm.. in firefox I wasnt directed to the /v3/ page.. I just had Antoine Fisette linked like this.  thats probably that funny js. try:
> 
> ```
> <meta http-equiv="refresh" content="2;url=http://www.creativeme.org/v3/">
> ...



I use firefox too and it redirected me.  Maybe you have an '' anti-spam'' level that is very high?  I also bookmarked it and it worked perfectly.   I am on firefox 1.0.7 - what version are you using?

I did have some problems with flash 8 and Iframe on my local machine, but it seems to work fine online with firefox, IE and netscape.


----------



## $naps! (Oct 22, 2006)

tranceplant said:
			
		

> I use firefox too and it redirected me.


Funny, your right. It works perfectly now. heh.. I tried it today 3 times no luck. 



			
				tranceplant said:
			
		

> I did have some problems with flash 8 and Iframe on my local machine, but it seems to work fine online with firefox, IE and netscape.


Ahh.. That isnt a big deal at all. All I mean is that if I enjoyed a certain image, I couldnt bookmark that one image. Instead, You just go to the main page and not that page with the image.

I was just tring to be picky, there wasnt much bad to say. 
I also love the old man in the portrait section.


----------



## tranceplant (Oct 23, 2006)

^ok thx, It's actualy the right section of the forum to be picky. Everyone has a different machine so it's good to have a few people going over.


----------



## oldnavy170 (Oct 23, 2006)

"From time to time I work as a freelancer and other side project likes cd-rom and other projects."

This section of your website needs some corrections. It's just simple grammar errors. I think you might see what I am talking about once you reread it. 

I hope this helps you. I see that your main goal is get work out of your website so its best that someone tells you now, right?

Good Luck.


----------



## tranceplant (Oct 23, 2006)

^right 

thx a lot


----------



## tranceplant (Jul 12, 2007)

*bumpin' it ;-)


----------

